# Problems with Xray m18



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have an Xray m18 that I built. I ran it on the carpet road course over the weekend. My problem is the car wants to spin out very easy. mostly left hand turns. It will do donuts if not real careful. It is runnin stock rubber tires, stock chassis, reedy 17t 380 motor, tekin b1 esc and a 2s lipo. Any thoughts or ideas.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*spin out*

did you check to see if the car is balanced , and then i would make sure the suspension is free as could be, and how is your ride height is it the same all the way around, just some things to think about if you have not all ready


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks I will check on them. I may have a chance to run the car tomorrow. I just picked up a rc18sc that is converted to a touring car. If the Xray does not shape up it goes on the shelf.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*xray*

and another thing to check would be the bearings maybe there is one that is not as free as others


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

everything is free, no binding. it could be a balence issue. I had been leaning that way. Also the kit seems to have a lot of rear toe in. The tires on this thing are tiny too. maybe I was expecting too much out of the car. Although the kids 18r does not have the same problem.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't give up on the XRay M18 yet, it's a great car and a lot of fun. 2056Dennis is right, it could be a slightly hung up bearing or something binding up with the suspension. Also check to see if any of the stock rubber tires are starting to de-rim. I have been running my M18 for probably 5 or 6 years now. I run on ozite carpet all the time but I run with XRay foams. 35 fronts (medium) and 25 rears (soft). I apply tire compound to the full rears and 1/3rd to the inside of the fronts. Give it a try and let us know how it works. Don't worry, we'll get you hooked up.:thumbsup:


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am hoping to run foams but they are back ordered. I will keep the car but need something that I can run with the kid. It was a fun build. (one of few kits nowdays) And looks like a fun car. maybe foams will make the difference.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*xray*

Brett if you are running on carpet sometimes carpet fuzz gets up in between the wheel and your axle and will put a bind on that wheel just something to check if that is the case , or if a bearing did not go in perfect or something to that extent


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

brettweir78 said:


> I am hoping to run foams but they are back ordered. I will keep the car but need something that I can run with the kid. It was a fun build. (one of few kits nowdays) And looks like a fun car. maybe foams will make the difference.


 
Try a BRP car it's a kit and comes with foams and is indestructable  Oh and made in the USA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18-BRP-SC18V2...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item230ca56fef


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have looked at your car. It looks very nice and I love the Made in USA. But I run a 4wd touring car. If we get an 18th pan car class going I will be the first to order up one from you


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been running the Xray M18 since the first shipment hit our shores. And have been putting maximum power in them since we got them... The rubber tires will not work very well. Don't put too much effort into it till the foams arrive. Here are some things to look at; left/right balance (like all4fun said), tweek must be looked at, stock springs are too long and must be cut. Xray provided no means to set ride height other than tweek screws. this results in NO down travel and an ill-handling car. If you can get some Atomic shortened springs, do so. Once the springs are shortened, you can set the ride hight with spacers. I bet your main problem is balance though. With a 2 cell lipo on one side and a brushed motor on the other (not sure where you put the rest), you're likely heavy on the motor side. With the low grip from the rubber tires, spin outs would be easy to come by. Most of us reduced the rear toe-in to 2.5, I thought that's what the car came with now. Anyhow, that works for just about everyone.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I am running a micro race reciever and tekin be etc. they are both on the motor side.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Try a BRP car it's a kit and comes with foams and is indestructable  Oh and made in the USA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18-BRP-SC18V2M-1-18th-car-kit-Xray-Scalpel-NR-New-/150536024047?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item230ca56fef


 HEAR HEAR...! Well said !


----------

